# Live from the Met: Don Pasquale



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Did anyone else see the Live from the Met broadcast earlier today. I loved it, I thought it was much more satisfying than the childish staging of the Rheingold earlier this season. A pleasant traditional staging can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw it in person at the Met in late October. My review of it is here, post number 11:

http://www.talkclassical.com/10928-anna-netrebko-blog.html

Welcome to the forum.

Mantua, huh? Nice town. It's been named the "most livable city" in Italy. One of these days another member suggested that I should retire there.

And I like your caro nome...


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Mantua, huh? Nice town. It's been named the "most livable city" in Italy. One of these days another member suggested that I should retire there.
> 
> And I like your caro nome...


Thanks! I should probably confess that I've never been to Italy (let alone live in Mantua). It's really part of my dear name (you might live in Seville by the same logic).


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

So you liked it, too. I very much hope they will release this on DVD or (better yet) blu-ray. As far as I'm concerned, they could ask for almost any price.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Gualtier Malde said:


> So you liked it, too. I very much hope they will release this on DVD or (better yet) blu-ray. As far as I'm concerned, they could ask for almost any price.


Hi there and welcome.

I'm looking forward to seeing this when it comes to cinemas in NZ mid-December.

At some point they will put it on Met Player - this usually happens before it gets released on DVD.

Armida just went on this month.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Review by Mark Ronan.

I really hope this is released on DVD. I've got two DPs & while they're OK, I think Mariusz Kwiecien is fabulous & love to see him performing with Anna. (Lucia)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Gualtier Malde said:


> Thanks! I should probably confess that I've never been to Italy (let alone live in Mantua). It's really part of my dear name (you might live in Seville by the same logic).


Oh... I thought that *because* you lived in Mantua you adopted your screen name... too bad... I'll have to wait for someone who really lives there to join, to get my retirement info. Since it will be still a couple of decades until I retire, maybe someone from Mantua will join in the mean time, LOL.

Hey, I can always say that my Almaviva is the wine (see avatar) if someone says that I got my screen name from a skirt-chaser and a cheater. You're out of luck, buddy, you got the name of rapist, LOL.

Just kidding, of course. The aria is so beautiful that it justifies the adoption of the name.:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Review by Mark Ronan.
> 
> I really hope this is released on DVD. I've got two DPs & while they're OK, I think Mariusz Kwiecien is fabulous & love to seem performing with Anna. (Lucia)


Nice, it pretty much overlaps with my own review so I got it right.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Hi there and welcome.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing this when it comes to cinemas in NZ mid-December.
> 
> ...


Oh well I just can't make up my mind about MetPlayer, because the way I see it, the operas I'll like after seeing them on MetPlayer I'll end up purchasing anyway. I got the collectors bug and don't like the fact that I won't *own* the operas in MetPlayer, will only see them. I think it will make me spend more money instead of saving me money.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Oh well I just can't make up my mind about MetPlayer, because the way I see it, the operas I'll like after seeing them on MetPlayer I'll end up purchasing anyway. I got the collectors bug and don't like the fact that I won't *own* the operas in MetPlayer, will only see them. I think it will make me spend more money instead of saving me money.


I feel the same way about my DVDs & love the anticipation when I've ordered something & like to see them on my shelf, even unwatched. I have a small 'unwatched pile' now thanks to certain peeps on here 

I don't think I'll attend a 'Live From the Met' in a movie theatre. It would cost me £18 ($30) & although that's a fraction of the cost of a live performance I'd rather see it in the flesh so to speak. And if I can't see it live I'm quite happy with the DVD.


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Oh... I thought that *because* you lived in Mantua you adopted your screen name...


No, this probably wouldn't have worked: Which opera is set in Oklahoma?


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I don't think I'll attend a 'Live From the Met' in a movie theatre. It would cost me £18 ($30) & although that's a fraction of the cost of a live performance I'd rather see it in the flesh so to speak. And if I can't see it live I'm quite happy with the DVD.


You certainly have a point, it's roughly the price of a DVD ($24 here) for a one-time event of a similar nature. Still, picture and audio quality are slightly better in the theater than with my (good quality, but unsophisticated) equipment at home, and in some respects, it comes closer to the real thing in the opera house than just watching the DVD: the thrill of a live perfomance, the atmosphere (including the coughing; you'd have to do this yourself at home). Yesterday for example, I liked how no one left before all the curtain calls and credits had been shown; everyone seemed stunned by the performance.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Oh well I just can't make up my mind about MetPlayer, because the way I see it, the operas I'll like after seeing them on MetPlayer I'll end up purchasing anyway. I got the collectors bug and don't like the fact that I won't *own* the operas in MetPlayer, will only see them. I think it will make me spend more money instead of saving me money.


Not necessarily. It may also prevent you from buying DVD's of Met productions you don't like, even though most of 'em are very good. And it's not as though a subscription costs a fortune.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup, I agree with Gaston. I've only bought about 4 of the productions I've seen, the rest I've got other versions of. It means you can have wide exposure to a variety of performances. 

Also there are productions on Met Player that you can't get on DVD - eg Ghosts of Versailles and the Nozze with Battle (except as part of the big box set), Armida, Simon Boccanegra with Domingo, and (a clincher in your case I'd have thought) - La Damnation de Faust.

If you take the monthly subscription you can cancel at any time.

Honestly Alma, it's less than a bottle of Cloudy Bay a month.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> And it's not as though a subscription costs a fortune.


You can do pay per view too if you don't watch enough to make the subscription worthwhile...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Gualtier Malde said:


> No, this probably wouldn't have worked: Which opera is set in Oklahoma?


There's one in South Carolina and one in Louisiana.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yup, I agree with Gaston. I've only bought about 4 of the productions I've seen, the rest I've got other versions of. It means you can have wide exposure to a variety of performances.
> 
> Also there are productions on Met Player that you can't get on DVD - eg Ghosts of Versailles and the Nozze with Battle (except as part of the big box set), Armida, Simon Boccanegra with Domingo, and (a clincher in your case I'd have thought) - La Damnation de Faust.
> 
> ...


Well that La Damnation de Faust might very well become the clincher. There's also the recent Barbiere that I liked very much on Met in HD, and also the recent Hoffmann. Armida and Simon are great too... but my point is, won't all these performances end up released on DVD anyway?

I know I'm being stupid, Natalie, because I ended up spending about $600 on DVDs and blu-rays last month but I'm still will hesitant about MetPlayer... Penny wise and pound foolish...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Well that La Damnation de Faust might very well become the clincher. There's also the recent Barbiere that I liked very much on Met in HD, and also the recent Hoffmann. Armida and Simon are great too... but my point is, *won't all these performances end up released on DVD anyway?*


I do wonder about the Damnation, I mean it's a 2008 production and it's still not out on DVD, and it's not like it's a crowded market there. That's one I would get on DVD just to have it.



Almaviva said:


> I know I'm being stupid, Natalie, because I ended up spending about $600 on DVDs and blu-rays last month but I'm still will hesitant about MetPlayer... Penny wise and pound foolish...


So join and that leaves you $585.05 to spend on DVDS each month:devil:!


----------

